# my backyard home workshop (in Brazil)



## celsoari (Jan 16, 2018)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwtGuoBoQkI&t=97s[/ame]


----------



## DJP (Jan 16, 2018)

I have mostly the same machine tools in my shop plus a Myford lathe. You still need a lathe to complete the shop plus more storage space for heavy stock and maybe more task lighting at each machine, too. Then it will be perfect. 

My shop is lined with steel sheets for fire protection as I have a section for welding. My floor is dirty but I expect that once you start making chips your shop will look more like mine. 

Good start.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 16, 2018)

So many tools and so much (clean) space! Very nice. I wish I half as much spare room.


----------



## celsoari (Jan 17, 2018)

Cogsy said:


> So many tools and so much (clean) space! Very nice. I wish I half as much spare room.



Thanks friend.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 17, 2018)

That's a very nice shop. I'm sorry, I can't understand Portuguese; so, I have to ask: Did you make all the cabinets and benches? It looks like you're nicely set up for woodworking as well as metal working.

--ShopShoe


----------



## DJP (Jan 17, 2018)

I didn't realize that your picture submission was a Youtube video. You have the lathe so forget that suggestion.

I still think that your shop is too clean. Oil spots on the walls will help. I have my Bridgeport mounted diagonally in a corner to contain chips when fly cutting. That will be the messiest corner in my experience. 

Enjoy your shop as it looks like an ideal space to enjoy some creative time.


----------



## JCSteam (Jan 17, 2018)

If only I had the space.......

Very nice shop both for metalwork and woodwork


----------



## Hopper (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like the dream workshop. Nice job!
I can't tell if the floor is painted or bare concrete. If not painted, now is the time to do it, before the shop fills with too much stuff and before oil soaks into the concrete. I wish I had done this years ago when I set up my shop. It really does help keep the place looking bright and clean over the years.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 18, 2018)

Very nice wish I had the room .Would be great . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## celsoari (Jan 18, 2018)

ShopShoe said:


> That's a very nice shop. I'm sorry, I can't understand Portuguese; so, I have to ask: Did you make all the cabinets and benches? It looks like you're nicely set up for woodworking as well as metal working.
> 
> --ShopShoe



Exactly, I make all cabinets and benches ( look in my chanel in You Tube)

[my english not good.]

thanks for yours comments
greetins from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## celsoari (Jan 18, 2018)

Hopper said:


> Looks like the dream workshop. Nice job!
> I can't tell if the floor is painted or bare concrete. If not painted, now is the time to do it, before the shop fills with too much stuff and before oil soaks into the concrete. I wish I had done this years ago when I set up my shop. It really does help keep the place looking bright and clean over the years.



Concrete Hooper.
thanks for the help
greetins form Brazil
Celso Ari


----------

